# Barracuda V Bluecoat



## datcom (Oct 21, 2010)

Has anyone used both barracuda and bluecoat web filtering devices?? If so, would you recommend one over the other?

I have just setup a bluecoat and found it very user unfriendly and the reporting features are that great.

Any views???


----------



## datcom (Oct 21, 2010)

_"reporting features are that great"_ = reporting features are *NOT* that great


----------

